# clear coating for game board



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a wooden game board and I am putting some vinyl decals on it and want to cover the whole surface with a clear protective coating. What do ya'll recommend?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Several good choices, any clear poly will work or you can spend more and use a bartop clear coating like envirotex lite (just my personal favorite)

I suggest you clean the area very well before applying the stickers/decals and let them dry a day before putting on your clear coat.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you didn't buy it already...I'd suggest a water based coating. That's the better choice these days. But, you better do some tests first with scrap vinyl, to see what finishes stick and to make sure the vinyl and inks are unaffected by your finish. Do the entire coating system before you apply it to your project!

Gym floors use decals these days sometimes (formerly, all painted), but have a primer coat, then finish coats.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought it used and it is cabinet grade plywood with a light stain. It is six sided, so I bought a decal for each branch of the military plus an American flag and a POW/MIA flag for the center. I just want to keep the decals from peeling. Instead of marbles for the game pieces, I painted some .44 bullets and we're using those. It's got some minor scratches in it already from the previous owner, but I'm not concerned about that, I just want to seal it without screwing up my decals.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

pictures of it would be great!


----------

